# Marmite -love it or hate it.



## ALB2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

So the ultimate Question-

Marmite- love it or hate it?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 15, 2012)

Never tasted it, but have read about it, and find it incomprehensible.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 15, 2012)

Dislike it. Vegemite is far more superior.


----------



## Chime85 (Jun 16, 2012)

I hate it so much, it gives me energy.


----------



## Devor (Jun 16, 2012)

I hate anything I don't understand.  So yes, I hate Marmite.

. . . . okay, what is it?


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

It is yeast extract- basically it is a by-product of beer making which is spread on bread.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 16, 2012)

It's very salty, and very savoury. 

I honestly can't imagine having sweet things, like honey or jam, on bread - much less toast.


----------



## danr62 (Aug 9, 2012)

For a second I thought you were talking about the portable serving/warming trays the Army likes to use to serve food in the field.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had marmite and vegemite, both. I can only assume they were first eaten by poor people who looked around, after being out of food for a week or more, and said, "Ok, what's this sludge in the bottom of this bottle? Is it safe to eat?"


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2012)

Just thinking about Marmite makes me feel... ... ... queasy... ... ... ...

... ... ... is off to the garderobe... ... ...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 9, 2012)

Marmite: Something I do not understand and have no desire to ever try.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds pretty bizarre to me. I'll stick with peanut butter. XD


----------



## Jess A (Aug 14, 2012)

I've had marmite. I grew up on Vegemite, so marmite did not taste good to me. 

Vegemite will always win.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 15, 2012)

What is there not to love? The "Vintage" Marmite is odd though...


----------

